# water cureing, got more info on that



## DankCloset (Oct 26, 2007)

DankCloset said:
			
		

> BluntFullOfKush said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i love this cure.


----------



## bono (Oct 29, 2007)

how many days do you soak it for?


----------



## jb247 (Oct 30, 2007)

It takes a week to do a proper water cure...at about day 5 you'll see more and more chlorophyll in your waste water. You should put something on top of the buds to hold them under the water, and change the water daily.


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 31, 2007)

i totally forgot i posted this lol


----------



## bono (Oct 31, 2007)

Ok so you take freshly harvested bud and soak them for about a week changing out the water every day. Then you dry them as you cure as normal or just let them dry and smoke'm?


----------



## Cook_ (Oct 31, 2007)

You gotta let it dry first


----------



## screwdriver (Nov 1, 2007)

I just put freshly harvested bud in some water yesterday. You can also do dried bud. In 5-7 days I'll take them out of the water put them on a screen to dry. I place them near to output of a computer fan. No smell or taste with a joint but, I didn't like it with a pipe. Try and try again. Keep us posted on the cure.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 1, 2007)

heh i really do wonder if there is a differance between fresh and dried buds, would make for a good comparison


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 26, 2007)

I tried the water cure a few mos. ago. Used a fresh WW bud, 2" and fat. Went 7 days, changed water daily, kept bud submerged. The water didn't discolor much or smell, although it should. Dried for 3 days, tasted terrible- unless you like horehound w/out sugar. 
 I don't expect to try it again. Most of the strains I have I bought for flavor as well as THC content. The WW didn't pack much flavor, anyway, but I'd hate to ruin a nice Blueberry or Hashplant doing this method. 
 Moreover, the method takes 7 days plus the dry time. The same 10 days spent air-drying should give you smokable bud, when dried off the stem (nugs, etc).
 That's my personal experience, although many people rave about water cure- that's why I tried it in the first place!


----------

